# Taurus 357 M607



## trampush (Mar 24, 2009)

I recently bought a Taurus M607 and was wondering if anyone know about maybing putting a scope on one. Thanks


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 25, 2009)

B square makes a mount for it. With that short barrel and being ported I'm not sure you'd want to scope it. It would probably be hard on the objective lens.
BHJ


----------

